# Puppy training yes or no?



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi everyone, we have a 9 week old cockerpoo who we have fallen head over heels in love with. We are currently looking a puppy training classes. Do we need them or can we train our puppy ourselves? Or would trying to train him ourselves be hard work?? 

Here he is







and his name is Vader! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes to both! Even with the classes training is still alot of work. They just show you what to do, 99% of the work is done after the class and even after that it is something you must keep at if you want a really well behaved dog.


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you! He is free to go out next week and so unsure of where to bring him?! Can I go to the park and let him off the lead or should I keep him on the lead? Will he come back if I call? I'm not sure he knows his name yet!! So much to learn lol! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definite yes to training - but research and make sure it is a good class to take a baby puppy to.
My advice for first walk is to go somewhere where it is quiet without other dogs - the world is a big enough place for those first few walks - so if the park is your only option go very early when it might be quieter and take tasty treats with you to reward him for coming to you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely - training classes are a huge help - although you need to find good positive reward based classes who limit the intake you you and your pup get as much help and support as you need  They will help you and you will then need to put in the work between classes - and it is very clear who does the work and who just says they do the work 

To teach the name call your pup and reward them and pretty soon you will have a pup who is sure their name means lots of good. Never use the name to tell them off and make sure you do not nag - we hear it all the time in classes "Bonzo, Bonzo, Bonzo, Sit, Sit, Bonzo, Bonzo, Sit, Sit, Sit, Sit" - usually accompanied by Bonzo totally ignoring their owner and trying to do something entirely different 

Start to practice calling your pup now - call between family members and reward when they get to them, then allow the next person to call them. My pup was off lead as soon as she could go out but it depends on you having a safe place to take them and a reasonable idea that they know their name and have practiced coming when called


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you for your reply. I'll try that x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a great help, thank you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For a fool proof recall here are the steps I was taught.

1. One minute of full on love when pup returns to you when you call him at home.
2. Never ever call pup for anything bad, when you must end a walk apologize and you go to them.
3. Walk off lead from the get go, only on safe wooded trails where you can see other dogs approaching and get his lead on until you find out if the other dog likes puppies. Let pup toddle after you. When pup becomes more bold hiding on him for a brief instant, just long enough to scare him and changing directions on him without warning will teach pup that they follow you, not vice versa. 
4. Call your pup in for some affection and then release to play again several times each walk.
5. Once daily practice an emergency recall, with a special sound used only for that occassion. (We whistle). The treat for that call is amazing, like a quarter grilled cheese. Keep this up for several months and then periodically after that. Rufus is five and when I need to use this whistle in an emergency and I have no treat he still gets a big treat when we get home, just for listening.

Follow these steps and you won't ever be one of the people in the park hollering vainly for their dog to come back.


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes definitely! As already said, it's great to learn tips and tricks which you can practice at home, meet new like minded puppy people, but also great for socialising your gorgeous pup with other dogs and people.
He reminds me of our little Ralph when we bought him home.


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh wow he is very like VADER. What does he look like now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

malandrabrace said:


> Oh wow he is very like VADER. What does he look like now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dark!! Like vader!! 
Not really, he is going lighter - I strongly suspect he will end up the colour of a grey German schnauzer.....
But here's a pic of him as an adult


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

So adorable!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been watching some great training videos on Youtube . Search "Kikopup". She is a great + reinforcement trainer and her videos are a great resource.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

He looks Rupert did bit a little more petite. We started puppy classes at 13 weeks and it's great for socialising with other dogs. Plus it teaches you how to keep your dog's attention. Doing sit and recall in the house is easy compared to doing out on a walk when there's muxh more going on..
Here's Rupert at 14 weeks but he's more tge size of a 6 month old! He'd just had a bath after jumping in the lake on his walk!


----------



## malandrabrace (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh he is so sweet looking! He looks very similar to Vader too x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

